# So apparently if you have rabbits...



## firedragon1982 (Mar 2, 2017)

... anyone you know is willing to try and give their rabbits to you. I had my brother in law offer me their rabbit which we refused, and now the lunch lady is giving my daughter a Polish. My daughter came home begging to get that rabbit, so now we're going to buy an indoor cage so it can be in her room. Ugh how does this happen. Any bedding suggestions? We have shavings and some pine pellets for the cage pan bottoms to test a theory as it is warming up. Oh and we have plenty of hay and straw...


----------



## Marie28 (Mar 2, 2017)

I don't have any suggestions but I do agree since we have gotten our 3 it seems that people think we want more... the day I posed on FB my husbands cousin asked if we wanted hers because she is getting rid of him. Why in the world would I want another rabbit after I just got 3!?!? Which that said Its hard to resist there sweet faces.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Mar 4, 2017)

Yep. My relatives keep finding classifieds for rabbits and asking me if i want them. It can be aggravating, because there is no way i would ever want a blind 9 year old NZ/chinchilla mix for $30. 
Indoor rabbits can be a mess. They will chew EVERYTHING. See if you can talk your daughter into keeping her new bunny outside with yours. If not, pine shavings are probably your best bet. They are way more absorbent, so less mess on the floor, but they do scatter all over. A wire floor would be cleaner, with a pan underneath to catch the waste. Limiting the bedding to one part of the cage would give the rabbit somewhere to sit, without making a huge mess.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 4, 2017)

Urine guards in place would be a must indoors. I use farm grade lime for odor control and wood pellets for horse or cattle bedding in the pans to absorb. The pellets work way better than straw or pine shavings. All this dumped out on the field or compost is natural and breaks down good for the soil.


----------



## firedragon1982 (Mar 11, 2017)

Well this rabbit is not a Polish, appears to be a Netherland dwarf mixed with Dutch.  He's got a dwarf like lead, but is bigger for sure.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't know squat about rabbits but based on the other comments, I suggest giving your daughter a shop vac and tell her to use it daily!


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 11, 2017)

According to the American Polish Rabbit Club, this is their idea of what Polish rabbits are supposed to look like. They can weigh up to 3 1/2 lbs and still be showable, so a bit bigger than a Dwarf. I'm not seeing Dutch in your rabbit, I think it's Vienna Marked (Polish can come in BEW). Your new bun could be part Polish or even all Polish, just poorly bred (it's amazing how quickly some of these small breeds can get way off type when someone isn't breeding to the standard). 

But yeah, the moment the word gets out that you have rabbits, you become a rabbit rescue.A rabbit Vet, too, apparently; I have had people I don't know from Adam call me up and start describing symptoms they are seeing in their pet bunny.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 11, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> According to the American Polish Rabbit Club, this is their idea of what Polish rabbits are supposed to look like. They can weigh up to 3 1/2 lbs and still be showable, so a bit bigger than a Dwarf. I'm not seeing Dutch in your rabbit, I think it's Vienna Marked (Polish can come in BEW). Your new bun could be part Polish or even all Polish, just poorly bred (it's amazing how quickly some of these small breeds can get way off type when someone isn't breeding to the standard).
> 
> But yeah, the moment the word gets out that you have rabbits, you become a rabbit rescue.A rabbit Vet, too, apparently; I have had people I don't know from Adam call me up and start describing symptoms they are seeing in their pet bunny.



My vet treats farm animals and domestics, but no exotics. Guess where she classifies rabbits?
You have more rabbit bio knowledge than my vet!
With your experience and scientific/genetic narratives I have seen on here, I could see folks coming to you for information and advice for their rabbits


----------



## Marie28 (Mar 11, 2017)

@Bunnylady My short time on here and reading a lot of past post I would have to agree with @Pastor Dave  :]]


----------



## firedragon1982 (Mar 11, 2017)

@Bunnylady I haven't put him on our scale yet, but he weighs at least 5 lbs, and is the size of my 4 month old rex. I'm thinking he's mixed with Dutch just because I had a Dutch/mini lop mix that looked almost exactly like him (but longer ears). Spot on the nose, the white collar (Dash's goes around the back completely) and the white paws. I am avoiding taking him out to our scale... Trying to keep some sort of bio-security for a while. His nails were really long, so he and I had some time to sit and clip. He didn't seem to mind, so he has been handled in the past. He has good teeth at least. He's a real sweetheart and my daughter loves him lol.


----------



## Marsha Kay (Mar 12, 2017)

We had a pet bunny for my son a few years ago. I agree with the other posters they are messy. We had a pet store type cage for ours with a plastic bottom and even though we did take him out for exercise daily he would run around his cage and fling poo and shavings in all directions. We vacuumed twice a day to try to curb the mess. He was sweet though and worth the extra effort. We didn't have any problems with spraying but sadly he died pretty young of unknown causes.


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 12, 2017)

firedragon1982 said:


> @Bunnylady I haven't put him on our scale yet, but he weighs at least 5 lbs, and is the size of my 4 month old rex. I'm thinking he's mixed with Dutch just because I had a Dutch/mini lop mix that looked almost exactly like him (but longer ears). Spot on the nose, the white collar (Dash's goes around the back completely) and the white paws. I am avoiding taking him out to our scale... Trying to keep some sort of bio-security for a while. His nails were really long, so he and I had some time to sit and clip. He didn't seem to mind, so he has been handled in the past. He has good teeth at least. He's a real sweetheart and my daughter loves him lol.



Loveable and well loved are always the most important things in a pet, aren't they?


----------

